# Exotic mammal?



## wildlifewarrior123 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi all,
New here :blush:!
I'm looking for an exotic mammal that i can keep out of a cage, as I find it quite cruel to do so (and don't have space for a huge cage inside of my house) and was wondering where I could find one near London?
At the moment i have in mind coati, fox, skunk, racoon and sugar glider.
Not really looking for rodents/hedgehogs as the are a bit on the small side.
Thanks!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

wildlifewarrior123 said:


> Hi all,
> New here :blush:!
> I'm looking for an exotic mammal that i can keep out of a cage, as I find it quite cruel to do so (and don't have space for a huge cage inside of my house) and was wondering where I could find one near London?
> At the moment i have in mind coati, fox, skunk, racoon and sugar glider.
> ...


Wrong section hun, get the mods to move it for you by clicking the red triangle, they'll move it to the right section for you.


----------



## stoofpipe (Jun 12, 2011)

wrong section Exotic Mammals - Reptile Forums


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

sugar gliders are tiny!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I like the idea of hedgehogs as a pet, I love them, so cute.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> I like the idea of hedgehogs as a pet, I love them, so cute.


I've got long-eared egyptian hedgehogs - great pets : victory:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

How about a walrus mate? Nice animals can be a bit nippy but great anyway. The are easy to care for they move about once every 5 days fresh fish etc give em a scrub down once in a while and your good to go.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

sizedoesn'tmatter said:


> I've got long-eared egyptian hedgehogs - great pets : victory:


Really, I've always loved hedgehogs, I never knew folk kept them as pets until I joined this forum, what's their care requirements like?


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> Really, I've always loved hedgehogs, I never knew folk kept them as pets until I joined this forum, what's their care requirements like?


pretty easy, I like to give mine a lot of space - they'll use it all!!!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

sizedoesn'tmatter said:


> pretty easy, I like to give mine a lot of space - they'll use it all!!!


Do you have any caresheet links? I also like sugar gliders but as you said they are tiny so not sure.


----------



## wildlifewarrior123 (Jan 14, 2012)

ryanr1987 said:


> How about a walrus mate? Nice animals can be a bit nippy but great anyway. The are easy to care for they move about once every 5 days fresh fish etc give em a scrub down once in a while and your good to go.


Wouldn't get on with my polar bear...


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

sizedoesn'tmatter said:


> I've got long-eared egyptian hedgehogs - great pets : victory:


i used to have one of them! He died 2 years or so ago.  People look at me like im stupid when i say that and go, "Do you not mean African Pygmy"? nooo, i mean Egyptian Long eared! lol 

To the OP, the only way you could have sugar gliders (not sugar glider, as they need to be kept in at least pairs) not in a cage is if you converted a spare room into a huge cage for them, blocking all windows from being opened, doors from having gaps under and any plugs etc. There are waay to many traps inside the human house for gliders to meet an early demise in. Too many horror stories of gliders going down the toilet or down the sink pipes or holes in the walls behind the washing machine. 

and sugar gliders are about 1/3rd of the size of a hedgehog....


----------



## wildlifewarrior123 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah but they are marsupials and social animals and are much more likely to be "interactive" than a hedgehog.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Hedgehogs can be very entertaining and interactive...


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> Hedgehogs can be very entertaining and interactive...


Do you know where I'd find care sheets for them?


----------



## wildlifewarrior123 (Jan 14, 2012)

I dunno, it;s just the spikes and the fact it can't "climb" over you.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

wildlifewarrior123 said:


> Yeah but they are marsupials and social animals and are much more likely to be "interactive" than a hedgehog.


i disagree. My hedgehog was very interactive, maybe more so then a few of my gliders. But as mentioned before, a large cage is needed for sugar gliders, and if you dont have the room for one or cannot convert a bedroom, then they arnt really suitable for your housing needs. 

Most of the exotics you have mentioned need cages or purpose built enclosures as such. if left to roam around the house they will more then likely destroy your house.


----------



## wildlifewarrior123 (Jan 14, 2012)

Rhianna.J said:


> i disagree. My hedgehog was very interactive, maybe more so then a few of my gliders. But as mentioned before, a large cage is needed for sugar gliders, and if you dont have the room for one or cannot convert a bedroom, then they arnt really suitable for your housing needs.
> 
> Most of the exotics you have mentioned need cages or purpose built enclosures as such. if left to roam around the house they will more then likely destroy your house.


Sugar gliders would be an exception to the cage rule due to their size.
Don't really mind my house getting messed up a bit, i doubt even a coati could be messier than a few friends of mine.
From what you've told me though I look may into hedgehogs a bit more.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

wildlifewarrior123 said:


> I dunno, it;s just the spikes and the fact it can't "climb" over you.


 
Get a Tenrec then  Less spikey and able to climb. You would need some kind of cage though, maybe a well ventilated viv


----------



## wildlifewarrior123 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah they're pretty cool for a small mammal and I would be quite interested in them but unfortunately have never seen any for sale here in the u.k


----------



## MarkSerpentine (Aug 9, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Do you know where I'd find care sheets for them?


Hi Ailsa, found this page which might help you, might help wildlifewarrior123 find out where to get one too

Hedgehog Central Forums • View topic - my new little tenrec - new pics added page 3

and this link which may give you some info as regards keeping hedgies

Tenrec Care Guide

couldn't find any long eared specific care sheets, but from what I can gather it's fairly similar to the guide above. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

wildlifewarrior123 said:


> Hi all,
> New here :blush:!
> I'm looking for an exotic mammal that i can keep out of a cage, as I find it quite cruel to do so (and don't have space for a huge cage inside of my house) and was wondering where I could find one near London?
> At the moment i have in mind coati, fox, skunk, racoon and sugar glider.
> ...


Hi there.

To keep out of a cage/enclosure from your list, definitely not sugar gliders (too small) or coatis (you'll have no house left).

Can't speak for raccoons or foxes, but my skunk roams free....although I'm given to believe that I have an exceptionally placid one.


----------



## wildlifewarrior123 (Jan 14, 2012)

Cheers!
Silly question, but how do skunks behave in relation to cats?
And what kind of cage do you have our coati in??
Thanks


----------

